

Intellectual property enforces a monopoly over the mind - WildUtah
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/blog/patent-nonsense/

======
nextparadigms
A great article that explains why "intellectual property" is not really
property, because nobody really owns an idea. This is why both the patent and
copyright laws only gave "limited time" ownership to the creators. Well, we
can't really say that's true for copyright now with life+70 years terms +
adding another 20 year extension everytime it's about to expire. I like this
quote:

 _'Property rights arose to grapple with natural scarcity; “intellectual
property” rights were invented to create scarcity where it does not naturally
exist.'_

